# Recover gold from plated items



## alb320 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi guys..
I have another question for you.
I have to recover gold from these plated items, how I could do it?

Than you a lot for your support!


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 29, 2009)

Are they plated, or gold filled?

Looks like watch cases. True?

Harold


----------



## alb320 (Mar 29, 2009)

They seems plated...
Yes Harold, they are watch cases...


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 29, 2009)

Large gold plated objects, I would try to process them in a reverse plating cell.

I haven't done it myself yet but I'm in the planning stage to build a reverse plating cell.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 29, 2009)

g_axelsson said:


> Large gold plated objects, I would try to process them in a reverse plating cell.


That would be my recommendation, too. Wouldn't work well for GF. Those I'd run with nitric, maybe even using the cases for inquartation of karat gold. 

Harold


----------



## alb320 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for advices!

Do you know where I could buy equipment for make this process?


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 31, 2009)

alb320 said:


> Thank you for advices!
> 
> Do you know where I could buy equipment for make this process?


Unlikely to be found to buy. You can fabricate a cell from mild steel, if GSP is correct. He has experience in running stripping cells, so he should know. A copper basket for holding the items, and a rectifier for a power supply. It would be nothing more than a large version of the small stripping cells talked about on this forum.

Sorry I'm not more help-----I never operated such a stripping cell. 

Harold


----------



## alb320 (Mar 31, 2009)

Harold... What is GSP?


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 31, 2009)

GSP is one of the forum experts - Gold Silver Pro (GSP) 8)


----------



## alb320 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you very much glory.


----------



## steveonmars (May 20, 2009)

Go to lazersteve's site; http://www.goldrecovery.us/

Watch his cell videos and he even sells the parts needed. I've made some small changes to his cell depending on what I'm running but he gives you everything you need to get started.

Steve


----------



## oef62nd (May 21, 2009)

Hey

I would test them frist. looks like some bass....in there


Good luck


----------

